# My new Hill came today!!!!



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2008)

Never even shot a Hill before, but knew I had to have one after Robert Carter spoke so highly of them.  I shot Mojo, which is a home-made bow of his, that really trips his trigger, and really liked it. It's amazing what the recommendation from a friend will do for you! The anticipation of getting home and shooting it is killing me! It's a Wesley Special 67" 55@28.  I'll post some photos later to comply with the "law".


----------



## robert carter (Apr 9, 2008)

My new one is getting mailed out tomorrow. I can`t wait to get it. They ain`t speed demons but they shore do shoot where your looking.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2008)

That 700 grain arrow I shoot won't need much speed!  They are suppose to push heavy arrows really well.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 9, 2008)

Dang-it!!! Ya'll got to stop this . I have a MOAB on order and the pain is growing watching ya'll get these new bows. STOP IT now before I have to buy another one while waitng on the MOAB. By the way, congratulations and I sincerly hope it is the bow of your dreams. Yeah I know dreams change but sometimes you find the right one and the dream comes true.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2008)

I really like this one.  Five lams of bamboo makes it carry like a feather.  The grip is supposed to be slightly dished, but looks straight to me.  No matter, it shoots great like it is!  It may not be fast, but it sure slings those heavy arrows I like fast enough.  Super smooth draw, and I notice no hand shock to speak of.  The boo is lighter in color than I expected.  It's almost white!  May be trying my first snake skinning job soon.  I shot it alongside my new homemade BBI, and I was impressed that my bow wasn't too far off!  They sure feel similar on the draw.  Mine is heavier mass wise and about three pounds lighter on the draw.  Mine is quieter, which suprised me some.  Here are some photos.


----------



## Mudfeather (Apr 9, 2008)

That is their dished grip...IT is slightly dished but feels great to me also....


----------



## Al33 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love bamboo! Nice classic looking longbow Apex. Congrat's!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2008)

man marty that thing brings back memories of the one i had !!!!!!!! looks juat like it......hmmmm i might see one in my future now......LOL


----------



## pine nut (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm with Tradbow on this.  You got to stop!  They're both great looking bows.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 9, 2008)

looking at this one and looking back at the Bamboo Back Ipe Bow. 
You have tow Very nice Bows.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah!  I want to hunt right away with the Hill, but I've already committed to my new green bow until I make meat.


----------

